
TIOBE Index March 2018 – Ruby replaces Delphi in top 10 - PaulRobinson
https://www.tiobe.com/tiobe-index/
======
pcarbonn
Alternative ranking : the [PYPL
index]([http://pypl.github.io/PYPL.html](http://pypl.github.io/PYPL.html))

Disclosure: I maintain it.

~~~
pmarcelll
I just can't take TIOBE seriously, I don't think Kotlin is as popular as the
Logo educational programming language and Rust dropping 20 positions despite
adding a new keyword to it is also interesting. And Typescript isn't even
measured. Yours is much more believable, but I don't see C++ there. Is this a
bug or a feature? EDIT: I saw the clarification in the other comment but maybe
C/C++ would be better then?

~~~
zzzcpan
It depends what you are looking for in a rating. If you are making a new
programming language and want to know which concepts and syntaxes are familiar
to people, than TIOBE is probably not that far off. PYPL on the other hand
seems to show how many people want to try the language, not necessarily trying
or sticking with it, but more like a measure of its visibility on the market.
Both are useful metrics and help to paint a better overall picture.

------
pier25
I'm surprised that Kotlin's rating is so low and PHP and VB still so high.

~~~
mseebach
The world outside the bleeding edge of tech is a _really, really_ big place.
Also, software, once written, has a way of sticking around for a _long_ time.

Ruby has been around for almost 20 years and decidedly hip for more than a
decade, and only now breaking into top 10. Delphi has been more or less dead
in our bubble for a couple of decades, yet only dropping out of top ten...

~~~
pmarcelll
I know that always looking for the most recent/hyped technology is not a good
thing and there is a lot of legacy code out there, but I also know that a lot
of people started using Kotlin after Google announced official Android
support, so if a language rating fails to capture this, then it's not a good
ranking in my opinion.

~~~
mseebach
Yeah, that's the point. If Kotlin remains popular, it might make the top ten
in 10-15 years.

~~~
singularity2001
Swift made it to the top 10 instantly, there are more Android devices than
iPhones so you might expect it next year or in 2020.

------
hzhou321
> Delphi ...

I just started picking up pascal again, freepascal to be specific.

I started with pascal in school, quickly moved to C, then C++; As I gain
experience and wisdom, I migrated back from C++ to C. I just discovered
freepascal this year, and has been enjoying pascal again. Pascal is just like
C, but cleaner.

~~~
ahtu123
Wow do people still use these languages enough for them to be in the top 20? I
wrote a lot of Pascal after Basic and some Delphi when it came out but I
haven't heard anything about either in like 15-20 years.

~~~
hzhou321
The thing about language popularity is mostly about its ecosystem --
libraries, teachers, friends, and corporations behind them. However, all
ecosystem are transient in nature, and all code that interwines and depends on
a ecosystem will go with it in time. I guess that is why as I get older, I
find myself more attracted to classical languages that do not have much
ecosystem anymore. It makes my code to feel less mortal in a sense.

------
AzzieElbab
funny how regardless on of index, interesting languages start from scala and
below

------
williamstein
Wow, R fell a lot in the last year.

~~~
droidist2
Yeah true. R and MATLAB are down and Python is up, makes sense.

------
alexeldeib
.NET VB ahead of JS, Ruby, Swift, Go, R? Interesting...

~~~
megaman22
There's not really a compelling reason for VB.NET to even exist at this point.
It'd be lovely to have whatever effort is expended on that shifted to F#.

~~~
catach
The great hidden mass of folks scripting Excel spreadsheets strikes me as
unlikely to migrate to anything else, anytime soon.

~~~
megaman22
To be fair, those users are also using VBA, which is still in the VB6 line,
not the .NET VB. Visual Basic on .NET is almost identical with C#, just with
different syntax, and is a second-class citizen with regards to documentation
and resources.

------
doyoulikeworms
What explains the rise of C over the last few years?

~~~
Anticapitalist
Probably the rise of IoT bringing people down the stack to microcontrollers

